# Mondeo (2000 on) Timing Belt



## vladamir (13 Dec 2006)

Can anyone tell me how much it costs to change the timing belt on the mondeo (2000 to 2006, i think, model)

doesn't have to be main ford dealer. i've googled but cant find anything - someone on this site on an old thread said it was a 600 euro job, surely not????

also - what mileage do ford recommend you change the belt at?

thanks


----------



## RS2K (13 Dec 2006)

www.honestjohn.co.uk


----------



## vladamir (13 Dec 2006)

thanks.

had already looked at that. seems the car has a timing chain as opposed to a timing belt. i'm not sure what the implications are for servicing though, or at what point, if any, any major engine servicing would be required.

looking at a car with 70+ k miles on it, at which point i wouldn't touch one without a new timing belt, timing chains i dont know about.


----------



## tosullivan (14 Dec 2006)

rule of thumb a belt should be changed about 60k miles but I have heard Ford are guaranteeing all their belts for 100k miles.  If it has a timing chain, then you shouldn't need to worry


----------



## ford jedi (14 Dec 2006)

new model mondeo from 01 on has a timing chain both diesel and petrol and do not have t be replaced.


----------



## manukev (14 Dec 2006)

hope your right ford jedi,i have a 20 td zetec model 2002 and my mechanic reckons there is a timing belt in them.will have to ask him again.could you tell me why i feel the steering tight in my car when i start driving and after about maybe 400 meters it feels ok again its only tight/stiff when i steer to the right


----------



## vladamir (14 Dec 2006)

thanks for the replies.

it is defo. a timing chain.  this was confirmed to me today by a major, dublin based ford dealer. apparently the timing chain needs to be serviced or checked on etc every now and again but doesn't need to be replaced.


----------



## ford jedi (15 Dec 2006)

might be a possible steering rack problem have you checked for any leaks ,the most common problem on your car is a creeking from the steering at the pedal area from cold  but never a tightness in steering ,make sure all tyre presures are goo d and p/s fluid ok


----------



## vladamir (15 Dec 2006)

ford jedi,

thanks for your advice, again.

i am actually buying a mondeo - private sale. i dont own one (have just sold a passat)

so i was more worried about any major jobs on the horizon with buying a 70k plus mondeo 1.8i zetec 125hp. as i said, i googled ford timing belt and found nothing- obviously because its a timing chain.

if you (ford jedi) or anyone else can advise me what i should check for in buying a 02 mondeo zetec before saturday morning i would be eternally grateful - and would leave a small tab at a bar of your choice (within dublin) if the advice proved useful. It all looks good. But any rudamentary checks that you can advise would be appreciated - dont bother advising on complicated things as they will be over my head.


----------



## ford jedi (15 Dec 2006)

the petrolmondes dont give much expensive hassle unlike the diesels which eat starters and flywheels and give huge bills for same,just make sue the car is nct,d and has no leaks specially around the gearbox area,usally the clutch slave cylinder this can be very expensive because the gearbox has to come out.another thing is check the car for excessive engine noise after the engine has been reved hard  some gave heavy top end noise from the inlet manifold flaps and big end bearing make sure it has a good history especaillay for regular oil changes the engines in the mondeos just need  to have  regular oil changes and they will last forever


----------



## manukev (15 Dec 2006)

ford jedi said:


> might be a possible steering rack problem have you checked for any leaks ,the most common problem on your car is a creeking from the steering at the pedal area from cold but never a tightness in steering ,make sure all tyre presures are goo d and p/s fluid ok


 

the creeking you mentioned,would this be something serious that should be checked and repaired


----------



## ford jedi (16 Dec 2006)

no this is not an expensive repair just an adjustment on the steering shaft that is always daignsed wrong  where steering racks are repalced and the noise is still there the noise comes from  around the pedal area ,and usally more on the diesel models around 03/05


----------

